# Governor Cuomo backs New York auto dealers in battle against Tesla



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Ha, what political posturing.

It's perfectly safe for him to support the opposition knowing his legislature won't present him with an actual Bill to sign...


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

A little history lesson...

Henry Ford had to get permission to sell cars from the "Car Association" (sic). It was illegal to sell cars without their permission. He applied and they turned him down.

It was knocked down due to anti-trust statutes. 

Sounds like New York is getting back to Trusts. For shame. Un-American.


----------

